

Google Code is shutting down - akerl_
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2015/03/farewell-to-google-code.html?m=1

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191587).

------
sciurus
See discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191587)

